# Instagram



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

What the heck I tried installing instagram and this is what i get

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i can install it just fine (currently on thundershed 1.6). i don't use instagram, but sucessfully installed and used the app when i read your post. some roms have had a device compatibility issue with instagram, i've seen this issue reported by users on jellyblur 1.3 (if you're on jellyblur, SPjester has seen the issue with instagram and was able to install the app after a second fresh flash of jellyblur) and a few other roms. as i don't use instagram, i'm not sure of a fix, but as instagram is a popular app, i'm sure one has been found and posted in the official thread of whichever rom you're currently running.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Koramchad (Jul 26, 2011)

havy15 said:


> What the heck I tried installing instagram and this is what i get
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


This has happened to me before and I installed it through the Google play website. That might work, try it!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

^ sideloading is worth a shot too, but let us know how you get this resolved, i'm sure others have had the same issue

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> View attachment 30260
> 
> 
> i can install it just fine (currently on thundershed 1.6). i don't use instagram, but sucessfully installed and used the app when i read your post. some roms have had a device compatibility issue with instagram, i've seen this issue reported by users on jellyblur 1.3 (if you're on jellyblur, SPjester has seen the issue with instagram and was able to install the app after a second fresh flash of jellyblur) and a few other roms. as i don't use instagram, i'm not sure of a fix, but as instagram is a popular app, i'm sure one has been found and posted in the official thread of whichever rom you're currently running.
> ...


I'm running on cm7 lol but ill give that play store thing a shot

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Just Google instagram apk and download it and install it. That's what I did on my old bolt.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

i just went to google plays website and just made it send to my device thanks for the advice guys


----------

